# Can I get some feedback please?



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

I recently became interested in rod building. Partly because a rod I want is no longer availabe and also because the quality of the rods I am using these days is getting pretty expensive ($250+), and I would like to be able to fish the best rods available affordably.

I've been reading alot on this forum and other sites, as well as watching some videos on Youtube. Many of you make it look very easy, but I realize that for some of you there are years of experience at work. 

My thoughts are to build my rods and some for friends (guinea pigs) and hopefully as I get better and can put out some level of quaity to build for a couple of annual fund raisers for my girls and other worthy causes. I have no intention of building to make a profit, purely a hobby enthusiest. I really have no experience other than replaceing a couple eyes over the years. I realize this could be a substantial expense with regard to equipment and supplies, and I'm ok with that. 

How did ya'll get started and what reccomendations do you have as far as aquiring equipment, ect?. I have looked at some hand wrappers (Sully's , Eco Wrapper, home built) with dryers, and also Power Wrappers (upper end - Renzetti and more debit card friendly ALPS both with dryer motor speeds also). I really dont know at this time how many rods a year I might build, I'd say early on 1 a month. 

There doesn't seem to be much equipment available on the used market. It looks like there is a couple of hundred dollars difference between a well set up hand wrapper / dryer and the ALPS, so if it is better to go with the power wrapper to start with then I would prefer to do that. The Renzetti would be about $600 difference so I am leaning toward the ALPS. 

Please forgive any ignorance that may show through in my questions here. I realize there is a steep learning curve ahead, but also one that you can't just read about, I think you have to get your feet wet. If I didn't ask something you believe is pertinent, please elaborate. You guys have been the inspiration here, so any feedback you can offer would be appreciated, if you prefer please pm me. 

Thanks,
BudT


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Call Lance at Swampland tackle look at Flexcoat, by just asking some of the guys here have used equipment for sale.


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

I would say that if your OK with a big initial investment then go for a power wrapper. I spent more money on building my dryers and improving my hand wrapper than I have in my Pac Bay wrapper now. I have saved a ton of time in putting finish on since I bought it. If you plan on doing decorative wraps then buy Billy Vivona's book. I bought nearly all the books on the market and his is the only one I still use to this day. The most important piece of advise: Use Threadmaster lite finish.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Flex coat small business start up kit. Comes with everything you need to build a few rods and to figure out if this hobby is for you. I bought one from FTU and it has turned out very adequate. And for 189.99 it's not gonna put a huge hole in your pocket either. This is just my suggestion. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

In '79 I bought a Flexcoat DL713 wrapper and a drying motor to go with it. The wrapper at that time cost $135. I had done some repair work before that and knew that I could get some more work so I got a business license and some cards. I built and sold quite a few rods up until a few years ago when I retired from my regular job. I still get an order for a rod once in a while and I still repair my friends' rods. During the time that I had my license I never went without rod work of some type and it paid for my hobby. I still have the wrapper and have replaced the motor once and also the motor on the dryer. I still use Flexcoat epoxy and CP. My favorite is the Flecoat Lite. During the past 33 years I have tried most brands but have gone back to Flexcoat.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Good information, thanks for sharing your experiences and suggestions. Flexcoat seems to be a common theme I will definitely check them out. And Gig - I will look up Billy's book. Anyone have any knowledge of or experience with the ALPS Upgraded Power Wrapper?

Thanks again,
Bud


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*PM Sent*

PM Sent


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*packbay or rodsmith*

ive used flexcoat and packbay. the chuck system on the flexcoat is not any good. it is basically the same as a rod dryer. the packpay or rodsmith have screwdown chucks and u are able to buy attachment so that u can turn handles and it come with a self attached dryer motor. they are way less expensive than a flexcoat. flexcoat is large and made of wood which makes it heavy and bulky. the packbay is made of aluminum. also buy the one with the less expensive black chuck not the aluminum chuck. ftu, mudehole,or any of the large tackle company sell them. i also sent u a private message that i had a hand wrapper for sale.


----------

